# Is it bad to rape babies, abuse animals and throw acid on women?



## HG 400 (Oct 16, 2018)

I thought we could all save ourselves a bunch of posts in A&H by just posting here that we think these things are bad so for future reference people can come here and see that we're among those morally upstanding posters who think it's bad to rape babies and abuse animals and throw acid on women.


----------



## Commander Keen (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, but it’s ok to throw acid on animals, abuse babies, and rape women.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 16, 2018)

_but my free upboats_


----------



## Loxiozzz (Oct 16, 2018)

Real champions do all of this at the same time


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes it is and you should feel bad asking that.


----------



## wes (Oct 16, 2018)

i dislike animal abuse and nick bates is a bad man. it is bad because it is illegal and in conclusion that is my essay on animal abuse and nick bates


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 16, 2018)

Pedophiles are _bad_, guys. They're bad and they abuse children, and _that_ _is_ *mean*. That's *not okay, America*!


----------



## PT 404 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm too cowardly to take a positition on such a controversial topic.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 16, 2018)

*Man Gets Murdered*

____________________________________________

"murder is bad, mmkay"





 Feels x *910 * Winner x *788 * Agree x *1752*
____________________________________________


----------



## DN 420 (Oct 16, 2018)

There are worse crimes I can think of. Larceny is pretty bad.


----------



## wes (Oct 16, 2018)

What are people's thoughts on the zoosadism leaks? Tell us about how it made you feel, I couldn't get a feel for how KF members reacted to it.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 16, 2018)

But where else would KF circle jerk about how much better they are than these people who commit such things?


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 16, 2018)

These are really complicated issues and should really be taken on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 16, 2018)

Do you think it is simple coincidence that the people who invented baby rape, animal abuse and acid attacks on women, and who are currently funding and promoting industrial scale immigration into Europe were and are all Ashkenazi Jews?


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 16, 2018)

If the child doesnt violate the nap its all a-ok


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 16, 2018)

Raping baby animal women on acid..........................

.....................

.....................

......................

.....................

..........is bad


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 16, 2018)

Raping babies, abusing animals and throwing acid on women is bad. I take a bold stand against raping babies, abusing animals and throwing acid on women


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 16, 2018)

Im Jadge Holedom and even i think this is bad and sad and it makes me mad


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't know about you guys I just get really mad when I hear that somebody raped a baby and I hope the legal system deals with him appropriately.


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 16, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> I don't know about you guys I just get really mad when I hear that somebody raped a baby and I hope the legal system deals with him appropriately.


I get mad when I hear someone raped a baby because i feel horrible for the experience the child endured. I am a much sensitive and caring baby raper than most, so I know that whoever did it wasn't as good as me. Babies deserve a better standard of rape.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 16, 2018)

Heheheh....hey guiz





animalrape and baby abuse and acid on wammen is actually funny and good and makes my chuffy hard





HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 16, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> *Man Gets Murdered*
> 
> ____________________________________________
> 
> ...



You messed up the ordering. Ratings are ordered most-least. Plebeian. That's worse than child rape.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 16, 2018)

I think I will throw caution into the wind, take a stand, and say I believe bad things are bad, even if that’s not the most popular opinion.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Oct 16, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> You messed up the ordering. Ratings are ordered most-least. Plebeian. That's worse than child rape.



Plus the rating count rarely ever goes up past 200 for any rating on a post if at all. Although, they probably should just to spread awareness about how bad murder truly is. Do the right thing as make every A&H OP about murder have 1000+ upvotes!


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 16, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> animalrape and baby abuse and acid on wammen is actually funny and good and makes my chuffy hard HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



I was getting mad at how wrong your opinions are but then I realised just got tricked well done.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 16, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> I was getting mad at how wrong your opinions are but then I realised just got tricked well done.


Though I’m aware that his post is a trolling I still intend to respond to it with sincerity just in case someone who genuinelly believes those things and is open to being proven wrong happens to be reading this thread.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 16, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Though I’m aware that his post is a trolling I still intend to respond to it with sincerity just in case someone who genuinelly believes those things and is open to being proven wrong happens to be reading this thread.



As long as you preface it with "I know you're tricking me but..." then it's okay and you don't look like you've been tricked.


----------



## PT 404 (Oct 16, 2018)

OK, but, what about if you aren't on acid, and rape a baby? Is that still bad, or is that fine? I just can't keep up with what's kosher these days.


----------



## OG 666 (Oct 16, 2018)

Finally, someone said it...A little louder for the people in the back! Let's spread this like wildfire.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Oct 16, 2018)

It is certainly bad for the babies, the animals and the women, but any therapist will tell you that if you feel good doing something, just keep doing it.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 16, 2018)

Vrakks said:


> You messed up the ordering. Ratings are ordered most-least. Plebeian. That's worse than child rape.





PsychoNerd054 said:


> Plus the rating count rarely ever goes up past 200 for any rating on a post if at all.


jokes on you, A&H posters don't care about consistency


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 16, 2018)

I mean, they used to do surgery on babies with no anesthesia.  The theory was since you can't remember anything for the first few years it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 16, 2018)

Running out of hotpockets is way worse tbh.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 16, 2018)

I hope they get murdered then raped by zoosadist


----------



## I Exist (Oct 16, 2018)

We shouldn't rape babies, abuse animals and throw acid on women.



See?

(Seriously though, people that rape babies, abuse animals and throw acid on women deserve life in prison.)


----------



## Konover (Oct 16, 2018)

no, but as long as you apologize you should be pardoned.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 16, 2018)

I want to take this criminal and skin them and make them eat the skin and then burn them and then cut off all of their limbs and have them raped to death in prison because they are a bad and sadistic person who did the bad thing.


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 17, 2018)

It's only okay to rape Chris, abuse Chris, and throw acid on Chris.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 17, 2018)

@Grotesque what's your opinion


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 17, 2018)

The oldest moral dilemma. 
If you burnt its face, you fuck it.


----------



## wes (Oct 17, 2018)

I would like to clarify that I do not like school shootings. I do not approve of school shootings. It is very bad when people shoot up schools and it makes people cry. I do not like school shootings. School shootings are bad like baby rape, animal abuse, and throwing acid on women. I am very sad when I hear about school shootings. I hope that other people realize school shootings are bad too. If I was president of the United States of America I would make school shootings illegal and give free candy to all the cool people at school and everyone would have BMXs. Also I would put that guy who is mean to me in Halo 3 in jail because bullying is bad like school shootings


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 17, 2018)

Rape is good and I would not have sex with them


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 17, 2018)

I just follow users I think will make me look cool by association. Then I check the ratings lists on posts looking for a name I recognize from my follow list and rate accordingly. If they dislike it, I dislike. But frankly I don’t have an opinion either way.


----------



## sadstuck (Oct 17, 2018)

I would like to say that I think virtue signalling is nonsense. Only SJWs do that. By the way, I absolutely condemn raping babies, abusing animals, and throwing acid on women.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 20, 2018)

wes said:


> I would like to clarify that I do not like school shootings. I do not approve of school shootings. It is very bad when people shoot up schools and it makes people cry. I do not like school shootings. School shootings are bad like baby rape, animal abuse, and throwing acid on women. I am very sad when I hear about school shootings. I hope that other people realize school shootings are bad too. If I was president of the United States of America I would make school shootings illegal and give free candy to all the cool people at school and everyone would have BMXs. Also I would put that guy who is mean to me in Halo 3 in jail because bullying is bad like school shootings



I think school shootings are bad and I have opinions on whether gun control would stop them or not.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 20, 2018)

O'Shagnasty said:


> I think school shootings are bad and I have opinions on whether gun control would stop them or not.



We need to teach kids that guns that shoot bullets are bad. And that problems can be solved with tazers... that meanie bully, that cocky jock, that catty cheerleader... bzzzzzztt.  We could replace mass school shootings with mass tazerings. Afterwards, most students could stumble up, brush themselves off and be like “hey I see what you did there, I think we learned a valuable lesson today. I’ll stop mocking your lazy eye and you can stop writing SLUT on my locker. BFFs 4reals”.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Oct 20, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> These are really complicated issues and should really be taken on a case-by-case basis.



Like how old are the animals and what PH level is the acid.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 20, 2018)

Jesus. I made a couple of mistakes that Monday, ok? Don't we all get the Mondays some times?

But, no. You people go on with this passive aggressive shit for years. I'm sorry. The opportunity was unexpected and I took a leap of faith.

I'll try not to do it again, and I'll make a TTS thread first if I feel like I would.


----------



## wes (Oct 21, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Jesus. I made a couple of mistakes that Monday, ok? Don't we all get the Mondays some times?
> 
> But, no. You people go on with this passive aggressive shit for years. I'm sorry. The opportunity was unexpected and I took a leap of faith.
> 
> I'll try not to do it again, and I'll make a TTS thread first if I feel like I would.


Looks like we have a new halal here! XD
The new Chris-Chan much?


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm against hobos who steal blueberry pies. 
Especially blueberry pies that are left to cool on windowsills.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 21, 2018)

Pozzingmyfilthyneghole said:


> I'm against hobos who steal blueberry pies.
> Especially blueberry pies that are left to cool on windowsills.



There’s a special place in Hell’s kitchen for these fucking bums.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 22, 2018)

I do all those things...but I’m not as bad as this other person who does, for reasons, reasons that allow me to make fun of them online without being a hypocrite


----------

